# هدية/ عرض مبسط عن ادارة المشاريع



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (28 نوفمبر 2006)

عرض مبسط لادارة المشاريع ولكن عن طريق برنامج power point
ولا يمكن رفعه في الموقع

العرض مبسط ومختصر جدا عن ادارة المشاريع وتخطيطه .
لقد تم ارسال الملف للاخ ابو صالح 

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذا الملف وقد تم ضغطه ثم رفعه... جزاك الله خير اخي مهندس مشاريع الطاقة
> 
> ...


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

نحن نقبل الهدية .. وخاصة من هذا النوع
يمكن لك ارسال الملف للاخ فيصل الشريف او لي على البريد الالكتروني التالي
Bageis111(at)gmail.com

وسنقوم برفعه ان شاء الله تعالى
وشكرا لك سلفا


----------



## صج مهندسة (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن تعجل في رفعه لاني بحاجة ماسة لمثل هذة المواضيع.
وهذه من اجمل الهدايا التي سوف احصل عليها من مثل هذا الموقع الرائع.
اشكر لكم اهتمامكم بالمواضيع المختلفة والمفيدة.
الله يعطيكم الف عافية.


----------



## نديم الخير (30 نوفمبر 2006)

كيف عملية إدارة مشروع قيد الإنشاء عموما أنا لست مهندسا لكني احد الملاك ومكلف إن أستطعت إدارة المشروع .


----------



## النائف (1 ديسمبر 2006)

جزيت خيرا مهندس مشاريع طاقة على هذا العرض ، 
والشكر موصول للاخ ابوصالح


----------



## Mu7ammad (1 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى 
جعلنا الله جميعاً يد العون للاخرين ... 
​​


----------



## المهندس الغيور (2 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ENGINEER: FERAS (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن مشروع مماثل بالعربي ارجوكم رجاء حار انا بحاجة ماسة جدا 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير .


----------



## Eng.Haythem (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرسي (9 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الملف غير موجود يا اخوان
برجاء التاكد من الرابط
كل الشكر للجميع


----------



## abasaleh (11 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## مزاجـــــي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

لم يعمل الرابط !


----------



## agaa (14 ديسمبر 2006)

شباب ينتج عند التحميل ملف صورة من نوع gif ما الحل

تحياتي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الله...ما أروع شبابنا وماأروع منتدينا بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 ديسمبر 2006)

ولكن مازالت هناك صعوبة في انزال الفيل .. رجاء الافادة


----------



## z062 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الملف غير موجود مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## خرير شيروانى (19 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله أخي الغالي و لكن الرابط بدون ملف.


----------



## essa2000eg (20 فبراير 2007)

فى مشاكل فى الملف ارجو من الادارة مراجعة الامر فنيا ورفع الملف مرة اخرى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (5 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك .... نسال الله ان يضعه لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الوعد الهندسي (5 مارس 2007)

ماهو يفتح معي ما ادري لو تعيد تحميله جزاك الله خير


----------



## z062 (6 مارس 2007)

لا يوجد ملف للتحميل الرجاء التاكد من ذلك مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## BASSAMSARHAN (8 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العزيز بالله (10 مارس 2007)

agaa قال:


> شباب ينتج عند التحميل ملف صورة من نوع gif ما الحل
> 
> تحياتي



نفس المشكلة تواجهني, برجاء إعادة رفع الملف


----------



## د عصام ابو السعود (10 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
الملف غير موجود يا اخوان
برجاء التاكد من الرابط
كل الشكر للجميع


----------



## kazanova7 (11 مارس 2007)

ربنا يكرمك ويجعله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## hany_nona78 (12 مارس 2007)

وانا كمان نفس المشكلة عندى نرجو الافادة


----------



## ahalhammadi (12 مارس 2007)

الملف مش راضى ينزل


----------



## الجدى (12 مارس 2007)

نرجو تثبيت الملف لانه غير موجود على الرابط المذكور
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الجدى (12 مارس 2007)

*عرض جميل عن ادارة الوقت فى المشاريع الهندسية*

عرض جميل جداً عن إدارة الوقت فى المشاريع الهندسية 
نرجو أن يحوز إعجابكم 
و للإمانة ليس من تصميمى 
نرجو الدعاء


----------



## بريق (13 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ادراة مشاريع 2000 (22 مارس 2007)

غير موجود .. الرجاء التأكد من الرابط لتعم الفائدة وشكرا
​


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (22 مارس 2007)

شكرا ولكن 
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## m_a_abbas (24 مارس 2007)

الله ينور عليك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## essa2000eg (25 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الرابط لا يعمل نرجو الافادة فى طريقة التحميل الصحيحة


----------



## الجدى (26 مارس 2007)

السادة الزملاء معذرة لان الرابط لا يعمل 
و الربط الجديد هو 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/130528/1174926321.zip


----------



## nano2004 (26 مارس 2007)

*nano2004*

Tank you very much indeed


----------



## خالد200007 (27 مارس 2007)

لم يعمل الرابط


----------



## خالد200007 (27 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الآن الرابط يعمل


----------



## د.خالد الصالح (31 مارس 2007)

جزيت خيرا مهندس مشاريع طاقة على هذا العرض ، 
والشكر موصول للاخ ابوصالح


----------



## Mr. Data (6 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------

